# Shaniah- 15 year old ottb



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

bump. No one at all?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Those pictures aren't suitable for a proper critique.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

well..first...I love her face! It's one of those 'perdy' faces...IMO...she does look a little undermuscled and maybe could use a lil more groceries..her rib area looks a lil thin..maybe it's just the light from the pics but I can faintly see her ribs..not bad by no means..other than that..she's very pretty! And, a granddaughter of secretariat! you can't go wrong there!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Loooong in the back, LS joint is behind where I would like to see. Nice shoulder, neck ties in nicely and her pasterns are well proportioned, a rarity in TB's.

I would *never* have taken in an OTTB with her list of prior injuries, especially at her age. You guys are to be commnended for giving her a second chance. If her temperament holds up that will be all that matters, with that history her conformation will make little difference; I have my fingers crossed she makes a nice plodder for you guys!

Best of luck.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm aware that they're rather crappy, and am fine with any input that I get ^^ I just don't have access to an area to take photos right now.

annaleah- I agree that she is thin, we've had quite the time keeping weight on the poor gal! We've tried senior feed, rice bran, you name it. She's a bit better right now though not too much. And the undermuscling is due to not being worked very hard for very long due to her legs.

If only she were perfectly sound, eh? The original purpose for buying her was to breed her, but we decided against it since she didn't have the best of conformation dispite her demonstration of good speed and endurance. That was really the only reason we bought her with such severe injuries. Once that fell through though we broke her to saddle (she was an absolute terror when we got her, flipped over backwards multiple times, refused to enter any type of arena, hated everyone) and introduced her to our program. She only does two lessons a week but its enough to earn her keep, so we're happy.

Ofcourse, that was a good ten years ago, well before I came out to the farm. I'm amazed that she's as sound as she is, only going lightly lame every 8 or 9 months if she's worked on too hard of footing.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

do you know what she's registered as?

I have a Secretariat grand baby as well (great grand baby?) with verrrrry similar leg markings! just curious =)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I asked not so long ago but I can't for the life of me remember ._. I'll ask tomorrow when I'm out. I'm thinking it was something like 'Southern Dancer'. It had 'Dancer' in it, I know that much xD


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I asked not so long ago but I can't for the life of me remember ._. I'll ask tomorrow when I'm out. I'm thinking it was something like 'Southern Dancer'. It had 'Dancer' in it, I know that much xD


Ah Alright =)

I am just always so curious knowing Beverley has relatives out there, even if they are distant


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Forgot to ask today but her regular rider told me that she's pretty sure that her registered name is SS Southern Dancer


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

2 things I like about this horse, her neck and her shoulder. Makes her looks attractive and draws me into her. She has a hunter bump, but it's not horrible, she could easily be muscled up a bit to distract from it. I like this horse very much.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She looks like Secretariat to me. A lot. Very pretty girl.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Its actually rather scary how much she resembles her grandfather, not only in her fiery red coloring but also her markings, her face, her endurance, and her size. She's one of our larger TB mares. Unfortunately she didnt seem to get his temperment at all though, as she's probably the moodiest of all of our horses.

I found a few pictures of her with a bit more muscle, yesterday. They obviousely arent for critique though as none are of her standing square 




































Credit to Xyla photograph  for most of those.


to compare to Secretariat: she definately has many more flaws than he, but she still closely resembles him!


----------

